# Apartments near Dubai Media City



## smita (Feb 3, 2009)

I will be relocating to Dubai in the next month or so, and starting work at Du Telecom. Since the office is located in Dubai Media City, I was wondering if someone can advise me on nice apartment complexes near by. I am contemplating getting a car, but would still like the commute to be short. 

I will be requiring either a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom apartment, preferably a complex that has a gym, and good security. Also I want to be close to the "action" -- ie near malls, hotels, and other entertainment. (I am in my 20's and love to explore and go out!)

Also what are your opinions on furnished versus unfurnished. The contract is for 1 year, and I'm wondering if I shoudl bother buying furniture if I will have to sell it at the end of the year, or if I should just try and rent furnished. 

Any help will be much appreciated!


----------



## marinagirl (Feb 7, 2009)

smita said:


> I will be relocating to Dubai in the next month or so, and starting work at Du Telecom. Since the office is located in Dubai Media City, I was wondering if someone can advise me on nice apartment complexes near by. I am contemplating getting a car, but would still like the commute to be short.
> 
> I will be requiring either a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom apartment, preferably a complex that has a gym, and good security. Also I want to be close to the "action" -- ie near malls, hotels, and other entertainment. (I am in my 20's and love to explore and go out!)
> 
> ...




Hi
There are lots of nice apartments with all the things you're looking for in the marina. I have friends who live in the marina and walk to media city. A taxi is only about 10 dhs too.

If I were you I'd go for unfurnished. There are not that many furnished apartments here and I think you'd be very lucky to find a furnished place to your liking/taste. It's part of the way of life here - furniture is always for sale as people move on.

Check out betterhomes. They will be able to help you.


----------



## smita (Feb 3, 2009)

So the Marina is near the office complex? That is great! Thanks for your help. That helps me narrow down what area to look. Do you recommend any nice apartment complexes?


----------



## adywicaksono (Jul 19, 2008)

smita said:


> So the Marina is near the office complex? That is great! Thanks for your help. That helps me narrow down what area to look. Do you recommend any nice apartment complexes?


Dear 

I stay in Marina area as well, during Winter I can walk to my office in DMC, but you can't if it's summer 

Walking to office not too near as well, maybe far for you, but good for diet, as walking to my office might burn my callories, hehehe 

If you want to get something cheaper, find it at Discovery Garden, you can find 1bedroom less than 100K/year now (but you can't walk)

Find it at bhomes.com


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

For the marina go for something by Emaar or Trident - two best developers there in terms of quality. 

a very nice one bedroom there full furnished will cost you around 160,000k AED p/a


----------



## chacha (Dec 4, 2009)

smita said:


> I will be relocating to Dubai in the next month or so, and starting work at Du Telecom. Since the office is located in Dubai Media City, I was wondering if someone can advise me on nice apartment complexes near by. I am contemplating getting a car, but would still like the commute to be short.
> 
> I will be requiring either a 1 bedroom or 2 bedroom apartment, preferably a complex that has a gym, and good security. Also I want to be close to the "action" -- ie near malls, hotels, and other entertainment. (I am in my 20's and love to explore and go out!)
> 
> ...


Hi! I am in the same situation as you and am looking for roomates to share an apartment with, will you be interested?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

marc said:


> For the marina go for something by Emaar or Trident - two best developers there in terms of quality.
> 
> a very nice one bedroom there full furnished will cost you around 160,000k AED p/a


You'll be paying much less than that these days. I'm less than that for a 2 bedroom (both w/ensuite) + maid (w/en suite) + study (w/ensuite) in one of the original Emaar Marina towers.

A friend of mine has a smaller 2 bedroom apartment in the same block for 120k.

Plenty of "bargains" to be had, although the real challenge is finding one that's furnished.

Al Barsha and Jumeirah Lake Towers are not far from Media City also, they're much cheaper areas than the Marina but there's still a lot of construction and a lack of amenities at the moment.


----------

